# My baby is growing up!



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, my new boy Astro will be 8 months old next week. While Astro has only been with us for a month, but his new exercise and stimulation regime is paying dividends already.

When I got him, he had been with a family with young children, but mum was finding it difficult to manage two two leggers and a four legged puppy as well. So, they made the smart decision and gave him back to the breeder for a rehome. Hence, he hadn't really seen or done a lot. He was probably where Ozkar was in terms of outdoors confidence, at 5 months. He hasn't had much in terms of both regular exercise and also mental stimulation. 

Since arriving he has changed dramatically, going from being a dog lacking in muscle structure and definition, to a lean, muscling up puppy dog. His hips area starting to show muscle and his ribs are now clearly seen when standing and unmissable when turned to the side in the slightest way. 

In addition to the body changes, he has also started to develop both his personality and also his confidence in general. He is not like my pointer, who is head strong, stubborn and sometimes needs a harsh tone to bring her head back into listening mode. She runs ahead and is a lot more effort to control and keep close to me when we are in the bush. He however, even though his confidence has grown, will still check in with me regularly and won't go out of my vision normally. 

But, he now will confidently tackle the bush and happily romp through the tall grass and scrub. He is also becoming more and more fur and feathers oriented with each passing day. He now chases birds, even ones which Zsa Zsa baulks at, be they too big, or a bird not seen previously, he will be right on it chasing while Zsa Zsa is still working out if it will hurt her or not. 

Being older, she is a lot more prey oriented than Astro is at the moment, but I have a feeling that Astro is going to overtake that drive as he grows older. 

He is turning out to be the best little boy. Almost perfect bahaviour, he is placid, gentle and just a soft hearted little puppy. He is totally different from Both Ozkar my 11 month old V and Zsa Zsa my 16 month Pointer. He is just a gentle boy, not rough in any way. Totally not like Ozkar, who is bull at a gate. 

The first pic is when I got him a month ago and you can see how soft his structure is. The 2nd is in the last two weeks and shows clearly the value of regular exercise for a Vizsla.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations. He is a handsome dog! It sounds like he has a great new home. I'm glad you two found each other!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lovely dog Ozcar,


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Astro is beautiful!!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Very similar story with my little guy. He is 10 months old now and his previous owners had a child who developped bad allergies to dogs. We have had him for a few weeks now, and already the regular excercise and routine is paying off. They are extremely intelligent dogs, and take to training very well.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro took another step forward yesterday. A real sign he is not only getting more confident with his new home and environment, but also of him growing into a dog.

I take them to a lake close by my house for a swim and to chase (Unsuccessfully) ducks. Ozkar the 11 month old and Zsa Zsa the 17 month old, dive into the water at full speed and swim forever. They cross the lake and back and then back again without ever getting out. But Astro till now has always gone in to where the bottom stopped touching his paws and then held there or came out. Yesterday however, a falling water level, half tricked him into the deep water. As the water level dropped, exposed banks start to appear. The water is shallow anyway and this allowed Astro to walk across the lake in certain parts. He got onto a bird, chased it and before he realised, he was in the deep water. He just took off like he had always been swimming and kept on after the bird, before eventually coming back to shore. 

To prove it wasn't a once off, he did it again and again and again for the rest of the walk. 

I was beaming!!


----------



## goodharborLuna (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful dog! It is so exciting to see their progress!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozkar,

Fun stuff huh! If a Vizsla isn't putting a smile on your face 50 times a day then you have to ask yourself, "why not?"


Astro has a great pack leader and friend. He'll make a great hunter.

Off tomorrow with Bailey and one of his 7 month old pups from the last litter for some bird work with Fawkes, on chulker and a blank gun. Then Fawkes' owner will come with me out into the field as Bailey and I do some pheasant hunting.

Bailey is doing well on his part of the hunting partnership. It is the hunter who is having trouble using his shotgun. Bailey is starting to look at me with that "Can you hit the side of a barn" look.

Hope we do better tomorrow. Like to add a little pheasant to the Thanksgiving dinner table.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Ozkar,
> 
> Fun stuff huh! If a Vizsla isn't putting a smile on your face 50 times a day then you have to ask yourself, "why not?"
> 
> ...


It's uncanny you make mention of hunting Rod. Astro I think will be the one when it comes to hunting. He is very in tune with me and my body language. All this is natural instinct as I have NFI about hunting. I am a pacifist. About the only thing I would kill is a snake. 

But, back to the point, Astro will hold with me, sneak up to where I want to release him and go in the direction I tell him with body, head and hand positioning. He astounds me how this all happens without any training. I think I might do some pretend hunting with him... no guns......  He seams naturally gifted by the way he stalks and flushes ducks on the lake for me. Zsa Zsa is a bull at a gate, with no chance of ever getting a bird. She is hard to keep on a tight reign, requiring way more voice control. Astro see's me spot something, eyeballs it, sneaks up with me till I tell him to "get the birds" and then like a bullet he is off into the water!  

His physical fitness and stamina are increasing daily and he now happily keeps up with Zsa Zsa the entire walk. He happily swims the length of the lake now as well. I have to keep a check on the swimming though, as they have all had a dose of sore tail from overdoing it at one point or another. I find about 20 minutes of swimming is a good amount. Much more than that and the tails get sore


----------

